# Not A Happy Camper



## HotRodMomma (Dec 21, 2010)

As some may recall, we just purchased our 21RS OutBack (06 model) about a month ago.

I LOVE the Outback...but I HATE the RS. I am really a "walk around bed" girl.

Husband told me I would get used to it...Yeah he is not the one to make the bed nor climb over in the middle of the night.

I am really thinking we have to look for an OB with a walk around bed, but still needs to be like 24' or shorter.

Ugghhhh.... I am pretty sure we could sell this one pretty easily...we got it for a really good price.

Sigh....


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I feel your Pain, We had a new 210RS, used it for 3 nites then got rid of it for the same reason, got a 268RL and love it.


----------



## HotRodMomma (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for making me feel a little bit better









My husband is not one for a quick change...but like I said, we bought this one at a good price so I feel pretty darn sure we would not loose money on it.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

I have to agree with you on the RS. You may never get use to it. Had a 2006 23RS and sold it for a 2010 26FL with room on each side of the bed.Making the bed is a snap.

Don't compromise on the next one.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Perfect timing! The big Tampa show is this week! phillip


----------



## HotRodMomma (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes, we will be there...however I do not want to buy new....I have been a good girl and my toys are paid for....and do not have alot more $$$ to purchase a new one!









I knew in my heart not to compromise...I have such a great husband that I went along with it....hoping.....when I should not have


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I understand. You sound like us in wanting to keep your toys paid for. Our fellow Outbackers Jimmie and Kathy have the same bed situation. They have endured it. But I know eventually they will get a different model. 
Hopefully, we can all meet you guys this week at least to say hello. Phillip


----------



## HotRodMomma (Dec 21, 2010)

I would love to be able to say Hello and will try and look ya up.

I paid $ 9500- for my unit, so I hope I will be able to sell it quickly!!


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

jdpm said:


> I understand. You sound like us in wanting to keep your toys paid for. Our fellow Outbackers Jimmie and Kathy have the same bed situation. They have endured it. But I know eventually they will get a different model.
> Hopefully, we can all meet you guys this week at least to say hello. Phillip


Its not really a problem for me...


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I too did not like making the bed but I do like having 2 queen beds. We camp with Chabbie1 family and they turned us on to using 2 good quility sleeping bags zipped together. So we went out and bought 2 good bags the cloth out side type because the nylon type slide around to much. My bags are 2 different temps you put one up for colder weather and the other one up for warmer weather. I now have no problems at all just straighten up the bags and pillows and it is ready to go for the next night.

Our next trailer will have a walk around bed and big windows on the back to look out of. Just have to wait until my Son gets out of collage.


----------



## HotRodMomma (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you for the suggestions....but I am placing the unit for sale on CL and elsewhere and will deal with hubby


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

N7OQ said:


> I too did not like making the bed but I do like having 2 queen beds. We camp with Chabbie1 family and they turned us on to using 2 good quility sleeping bags zipped together. So we went out and bought 2 good bags the cloth out side type because the nylon type slide around to much. My bags are 2 different temps you put one up for colder weather and the other one up for warmer weather. I now have no problems at all just straighten up the bags and pillows and it is ready to go for the next night.
> 
> Our next trailer will have a walk around bed and big windows on the back to look out of. Just have to wait until my Son gets out of collage.


I have to agree... Sleeping bags zipped together make it SO much easier. We too would like walk around beds in our next TT, but until then, this is no problem.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I hear you on the bed. Walk around is a lot nicer. However with a 24' length, the bed becomes a sizable part of the trailer. That's how our new unit is and it is tighter inside (no couch for example). Definetly get out there and look. If you're like us and end up owning a SOB, still stick around. Being an outbacker is a state of mind!


----------



## HotRodMomma (Dec 21, 2010)

Well hubby took it very well...whew...

He said if I can sell for what we paid, he is good with it! Then I can go and get what I really want!!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Jimmie said:


> I understand. You sound like us in wanting to keep your toys paid for. Our fellow Outbackers Jimmie and Kathy have the same bed situation. They have endured it. But I know eventually they will get a different model.
> Hopefully, we can all meet you guys this week at least to say hello. Phillip


Its not really a problem for me...









/quote]

LOL. I'm sure it's not!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

When Stacey and I got serious about buying a camper I told him I had 2 requirements and he could decide on everything else. Those were a bed that was a bed FULLTIME, and that I could get around it, the other was a flush toilet and shower in the same space not a "loo-in-a-box". And BOTH of them were met in BOTH of our Outbacks!! You'll find just what you want too!!


----------



## HotRodMomma (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks like the TT sold already! First couple that came out.

Just waiting to hear when the check from the CU will be ready for them to pick up









Of course, nothing is "really sold" until cash is in hands!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

WOW! Congrats on the sale of the camper. Unreal that is sold SO fast. Now you are camperless for this weekend. phillip


----------



## HotRodMomma (Dec 21, 2010)

Well do not have cash in hand yet...so maybe not camperless for the weekend









The price was right for someone looking for this particular make/model

Still be at the RV show with or without camper!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Thats cool. We will keep our fingers crossed that the check comes through. The show will be a great way for you guys to check out many, many campers to find what floorplan works best for you. Then you will be able to make up good decision for you next one. phillip


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats! So what are your specs on the new one? QB and 2 bunks? If so, I can recommend the Minilite that we have. Otherwise, if you want help, many of us enjoy spending other people's money....


----------



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

Our 286FK is our 1st walk-around bed, and now I wish I had gone even bigger - like a slideout bedroom. There is just no room to get dressed, and the closet/storage is hard to get to. I guess I just always want bigger/better


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

RWRiley said:


> Our 286FK is our 1st walk-around bed, and now I wish I had gone even bigger - like a slideout bedroom. There is just no room to get dressed, and the closet/storage is hard to get to. I guess I just always want bigger/better


our current 301BQ is the third hard sided trailer we have owned, and the first with a slideout in the bedroom and the master suite in the back and close to the bathroom. and man, what a difference it makes ! that, with the bedroom in the back (so many sites have a great view in the back of the site, and the front of the site is on the road, so there is more noise up front) it is an awesome combo. the kids are up front and love it there. we call it them being up in the "helm". so anyways, from our experience, don't just look at a walk around bed, but look at proximity to the bathroom and view as well. you may not have the TV to pull a 30' (or simply not want to go that big / heavy, of course) but i am just sayin' look at the whole package.

happy shopping


----------



## sonic2 (Sep 15, 2010)

FLYakman said:


> I have to agree with you on the RS. You may never get use to it. Had a 2006 23RS and sold it for a 2010 26FL with room on each side of the bed.Making the bed is a snap.
> 
> Don't compromise on the next one.


We bought a 2007 KZ Jag 21JQ with the rear queen slide and large front bathroom. We loved it! It was the right purchase at the time.

In 2010 we decided to upgrade and purchase a quality, larger and more comfortable RV. The 260FL is the first model with the floor plan that feels like your still in your own home! Both the dealer and Keystone are the reasons for our purchase of this model.


----------



## HotRodMomma (Dec 21, 2010)

We are still looking and have yet to decide on anything.

I think a BIG part of my problem is we once had a very fancy Class C, with a large slide...free standing table/chairs, chandelier etc...all the goodies.

I have to get in my head I am not comparing apples to apples here when I think about that...

We are very limited in weight with the TV as an Avalanche...so maybe I would just be best to wait until I can change my TV and open up alot more avenues that way.

We were extremely lucky to sell our OB for what we paid for it and so quickly...I do not want to get into a situation again where I may not be so lucky!

Decisions decisions


----------



## beth323 (Jul 28, 2010)

July 2010 Dh and I purchased a 260fl also, and love , love, love our baby. Walk around bed, lots of room for getting dressed. large closet, lots of storage and a real bathroom. I mean a REAL bathroom. We pulled out the dinette and replaced it with 2 lazy boys but that was a personl choice.


----------

